# WinCC Timer



## Equinox (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es im WinCC 7 irgendeine Möglichkeit folgendes zu realisieren :

Benutzer klickt auf einen Button -> "Timer" von 15 Minuten wird gestartet -> nach Ablauf des Timers wird ein Script ausgeführt

?

Ich hab mir die "Aktionen" angeschaut, aber irgendwie kann man da nur zu einem bestimmten Datum einmalig ein Script ausführen lassen, nicht nach Ablauf eines bestimmten Zeitintervalls.

Danke...


----------



## georg_demmler (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

das geht schon. Nur keine Sorge. Ich beschreibe das für WinCC und nicht für WinCCFlex.

In WinCC kann du ein Script zeitgesteuert aufrufen - z. B. jede Sekunde. Damit kannst du eine Variable addieren. Wenn der Wert 900 erreicht ist, dann wird das entsprechende Script ausgeführt.

Fülle auf diese Weise z. B. Werte in ein UserArchiv. Eine Einschränkung gibt es. Du kannst WinCC nciht beibringen etwas genau in 15 Minuten zu tun. Daraus können schon einmal auch 16 Minuten werden.

Anderer Weg ist die Zeit in der SPS zu starten und dann entsprechend in WinCC zu reagieren.


Gruß

GD


----------



## Equinox (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo georg,

genau so habe ich es in der Zwischenzeit mir auch selbst zusammengefriemelt, allerdings hatte ich noch Hoffnung, dass es irgendwie einfacher geht.

Es ist in meinem Fall auch nicht wichtig, dass es genau 15 min sein müssen, es geht nur darum, irgendwann (grob nach 15 min) eine Berechnung zu beenden und die Ergebnisse daraufhin anzuzeigen.

Ich komme aus der .NET / C++ Entwicklung und muss mich nun zum ersten Mal mit WinCC rumplagen - dabei finde ich es oft erschreckend, welchen Aufwand man da für vermeintliche Standardfunktionen treiben muss.

Naja, that's life... trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank !


----------

